# I am a definite 8w7, but supposedly an INFP as well? Wtf?



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Is that even possible? I am sure of my Enneagram type, but less so of my MBTI type (even though I always get INFP...). 

I _am_ an exceptionally compassionate 8, and self-aware/moral in a lot of ways? *Shrugs*


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Although 8w7 typically tends to be the more extraverted sensing type, it is pawsible that the experience of betrayal and intense pain have caused the individual to withdraw into 5ish introverted cynicism. This is very likely the case for SP/SX


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

That would make sense, I suppose. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

almost unheard of. 

consider a disintergrated 2 or and a type 5 with an 8 gut fix and a two heart fix.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Nah, my Enneagram type is dead on. It's the MBTI type I may doubt?


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Seen you around a bit now, but can't tell if you're really an 8. I would say there is no way you are both an INFP and an 8. It just does not work that way.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm probably not an INFP, then. I'm not as into MBTI stuff anyway.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

You're aware that extraversion doesn't necessarily correlate to being social, right? As defined by Jung, extraverts are object oriented aka outwardly focused. This does not mean they have to be social, although they might be.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Duo said:


> You're aware that extraversion doesn't necessarily correlate to being social, right? As defined by Jung, extraverts are object oriented aka outwardly focused. This does not mean they have to be social, although they might be.


Yes, I have heard this before, and it would make sense. I'm not a social person, but I might be an introvert... I've no idea.


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

It's possible! Definitely not likely, but it's possible. Don't rely on the tests, take a look at the functions in INFPs =)


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

We should probably start here:

Why do you think you're an 8?
Why do you think you're an INFP?
Are you familiar with cognitive functions?
Besides enneagram 8, what type comes next in being what you relate too? And why?
Besides INFP, what type comes next in being what you relate too? And why?

To answer your question: INFP is one of the least likely types to become an 8, they're usually more associated with being 4s and 9s, with enneagram 1 probably coming in next. This does not mean its impossible to be an INFP 8 but chances are so unlikely that you have most likely mistyped as an INFP or an 8, or both. 

Even though the healthiest of 8s can be compassionate and/or kind this doesn't mean that it'll be something they will identify with, especially since they have probably come from a life of not being compassionate and/or kind for the most part, so identifying those traits as one of the main ways to describe themselves is an extremely uncommon sight. If someone asked them if they are compassionate and/or kind they could say yes or describe when they can be or are compassionate, but this doesn't seem to be the case with you, instead it seems that being compassionate and/or kind is one of your defining characteristics which strikes many as odd coming from an 8, not impossible but just very uncommon. 

So another question that needs to be asked is: have you always identified with being compassionate and/or kind? Or is this something you learned to be?
If its something you learned to be then what life lessons or events taught you such traits or helped them develop so strongly within you?


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Deus Absconditus said:


> We should probably start here:
> 
> Why do you think you're an 8?
> Why do you think you're an INFP?
> ...


I learned to be compassionate and kind. I used to be a complete asshole, frankly. That changed when I met my SO. He is a type 9, and very gentle/trustworthy, so I feel like he... thawed me internally a bit. Which is both good and bad....

I'm certain I am a type 8.  So I am probably not an INFP. I am beginning to wonder if am an ENFP, and simply not a people person. Or even an ENFJ, *shrugs* probably ENFP due to my 7 wing (as both 7 and P are more scattered, from what I've heard/read?).

Why do you think you're an 8? I relate most to 8, by far, closely followed by 7. A bit to 4 also, but not nearly as much, and I suspect it is because 4 is in my tritype (874).
Why do you think you're an INFP? Because I am compassionate and self-aware, I suppose. 
Are you familiar with cognitive functions? Somewhat?
Besides enneagram 8, what type comes next in being what you relate too? And why? 7. 
Besides INFP, what type comes next in being what you relate too? And why? ENFP, because I may not be introverted after all. I was not as a child. 

Also, compassionate, to me, correlates with the 'protecting the innocent' aspect of 8s.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

narfae said:


> I learned to be compassionate and kind. I used to be a complete asshole, frankly. That changed when I met my SO. He is a type 9, and very gentle/trustworthy, so I feel like he... thawed me internally a bit. Which is both good and bad....


Can you explain why, and how you were a "complete asshole"? May you also explain why do you associate so strongly with being compassionate now? I understand your significant other had a part to play, but why is being compassionate so important to you?



> I'm certain I am a type 8.  So I am probably not an INFP. I am beginning to wonder if am an ENFP, and simply not a people person. Or even an ENFJ, *shrugs* probably ENFP due to my 7 wing (as both 7 and P are more scattered, from what I've heard/read?).


This is a problem, you should learn both the systems separately because they have traits for specific types that may overlap but a person can be one type in one system and not the other type in the other system even though both types share those traits. The core mechanisms of both systems will help you tell them apart.

I agree though that you are most likely an ENFP when comparing it to INFP, how do you relate to these following 2 quotes:



> Intuition tries to apprehend the widest range of possibilities, since only through envisioning possibilities is intuition fully satisfied. It seeks to discover what possibilities the objective situation holds in store; hence, as a subordinate function (i.e., when not in the position of priority), it is the auxiliary that automatically comes into play when no other function can find a way out of a hopelessly blocked situation. When it is the dominant function, every ordinary situation in life seems like a locked room which intuition has to open. It is constantly seeking fresh outlets and new possibilities in external life. In a very short time every existing situation becomes a prison for the intuitive, a chain that has to be broken. For a time objects appear to have an exaggerated value, if they should serve to bring about a solution, a deliverance, or lead to the discovery of a new possibility. Yet no sooner have they served their purpose as stepping-stones or bridges than they lose their value altogether and are discarded as burdensome appendages. Facts are acknowledged only if they open new possibilities of advancing beyond them and delivering the individual from their power. Nascent possibilities are compelling motives from which intuition cannot escape and to which all else must be sacrificed.





> ......Because extraverted intuition is oriented by the object, there is a marked dependence on external situations, but it is altogether different from the dependence of the sensation type. The intuitive is never to be found in the world of accepted reality-values, but he has a keen nose for anything new and in the making. Because he is always seeking out new possibilities, stable conditions suffocate him. He seizes on new objects or situations with great intensity, sometimes with extraordinary enthusiasm, only to abandon them cold-bloodedly, without any compunction and apparently without remembering them, as soon as their range is known and no further developments can be divined. So long as a new possibility is in the offing, the intuitive is bound to it with the shackles of fate. It is as though his whole life vanished in the new situation. One gets the impression, which he himself shares, that he has always just reached a final turning-point, and that from now on he can think and feel nothing else. No matter how reasonable and suitable it may be, and although every conceivable argument speaks for its stability, a day will come when nothing will deter him from regarding as a prison the very situation that seemed to promise him freedom and deliverance, and from acting accordingly. Neither reason nor feeling can restrain him or frighten him away from a new possibility, even though it goes against all his previous convictions. Thinking and feeling, the indispensable components of conviction, are his inferior functions, carrying no weight and hence incapable of effectively withstanding the power of intuition. And yet these functions are the only ones that could compensate its supremacy by supplying the judgment which the intuitive type totally lacks. The intuitive’s morality is governed neither by thinking nor by feeling; he has his own characteristic morality, which consists in a loyalty to his vision and in voluntary submission to its authority. Consideration for the welfare of others is weak. Their psychic well-being counts as little with him as does his own. He has equally little regard for their convictions and way of life, and on this account he is often put down as an immoral and unscrupulous adventurer. Since his intuition is concerned with externals and with ferreting out their possibilities, he readily turns to professions in which he can exploit these capacities to the full. Many business tycoons, entrepreneurs, speculators, stockbrokers, politicians, etc., belong to this type. It would seem to be more common among women, however, than among men. In women the intuitive capacity shows itself not so much in the professional as in the social sphere. Such women understand the art of exploiting every social occasion, they make the right social connections, they seek out men with prospects only to abandon everything again for the sake of a new possibility.





> *1.*Why do you think you're an 8? I relate most to 8, by far, closely followed by 7. A bit to 4 also, but not nearly as much, and I suspect it is because 4 is in my tritype (874).
> *2.*Why do you think you're an INFP? Because I am compassionate and self-aware, I suppose.
> *3.*Are you familiar with cognitive functions? Somewhat?
> *4.*Besides enneagram 8, what type comes next in being what you relate too? And why? 7.
> *5.*Besides INFP, what type comes next in being what you relate too? And why? ENFP, because I may not be introverted after all. I was not as a child.


*1:* Is there anything about the enneagram 8 that you don't relate to by any chance?
*2:* Other types can be also compassionate and self aware such as INFJs, ISFPs, ENFPs, ENFJs. Also its not that INFPs are self aware but instead theyare aware of, or very conscious of their feeling values, which may be a part of being self aware but there is so much more to self awareness than identifying personal feeling values. 
*3:* You should read up on them to give you a clear picture as to what each type consists of. A description of a type is just a general description, but the functions describe the core mechanics of the type. I would suggest reading Psychological Types by Carl Jung but his writing may put you off, so to get an idea its probably best to look up secondary sources on cognitive functions (I'm against this but understsnd the value of doing so). Whenever you're ready though I do highly recommend reading that book to understsnd the functions more in depth.
*4:* What about enneagram 7 do you relate too?
*5:* Someone has already stated but being introvert or extravert doesn't really have to do with your relation to social settings especially when an introvert is in any extraverted phase and vice versa. Being an extravert in Jungian terms is being oriented to objective and external situations, objects, and things. In other words its a positive relation of subject (individual) to the external world. Being an introvert in Jungian terms is being oriented to subjective and internal impressions or judgements of external situations, objects, and things. In other words its a negative relation of the subject (individual) to the external world, as in they retreat from the world by abstracting part of the external world that they are naturally oriented towards. For instance Si (introverted sensation) abstracts sensations from the external world to bring them to their internal world in order to subjective and personalize it, while Se (extraverted sensation) seeks the highest pitch of sensations in the external world, moving from or chasing sensation after sensation. Another example: Extraverted feeling derives its feeling values from external generally accepted standards, while introverted feeling derives its feeling values from its internal subjective standard based on what they individually like or dislike. 



> Also, compassionate, to me, correlates with the 'protecting the innocent' aspect of 8s.


Why do want to protect the innocent? What do you consider as the "innocent"?


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Sometimes depressed people type as INFP, so I've heard.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

@Deus Absconditus

*Can you explain why, and how you were a "complete asshole"? May you also explain why do you associate so strongly with being compassionate now? I understand your significant other had a part to play, but why is being compassionate so important to you? * 

I was insensitive, self-centered, egotistical (saw others as inferior), etc. I am not sure why. I was even a bully for some time during my life. More toward those I saw as near-equals and wanted to challenge, rather than 'weak' people.

Good question. I don't know why.  It means giving a shit about other people, which seems important to being a well-developed human being of any type?

*This is a problem, you should learn both the systems separately because they have traits for specific types that may overlap but a person can be one type in one system and not the other type in the other system even though both types share those traits. The core mechanisms of both systems will help you tell them apart.

I agree though that you are most likely an ENFP when comparing it to INFP, how do you relate to these following 2 quotes:*

I agree, I don't know much about MBTI types. Will get back to you on my relation to the quotes shortly. 

*1: Is there anything about the enneagram 8 that you don't relate to by any chance?* I don't (consciously, at least) desire to control people. I used to, but this is something I have worked on. And, while I can be 'industrious,' I have lazy times also. I'm not as grounded as the descriptions imply, either; meaning, I have some scattered w7 energy. Restlessness.

*4: What about enneagram 7 do you relate too?*

People of this personality type are essentially concerned that their lives be an exciting adventure. Sevens are future oriented, restless people who are generally convinced that something better is just around the corner. They are quick thinkers who have a great deal of energy and who make lots of plans. 
They often have an entrepreneurial spirit and are able to convey their enthusiasm to those with whom they come in contact. When they are able to focus their talents, they are often highly successful. Focusing does not always come easily for Sevens, however. Their tendency to believe that something better awaits them, makes them reluctant to narrow down their options or to pursue their aims with true devotion. 
A Seven does not worry about consequences, tends to do dangerous things without adequate precautions, always seeking new challenges, unpredictable, lives for pleasure, loves physical exertion, loves to test their strength, more desire than fear, impulsive, enjoys fighting, open to pretty much anything, believes that fun is the most important thing in life, loves to exercise, not opposed to breaking laws, prefers the unfamiliar to the familiar, prefers autonomy, ambitious, uninhibited, likes camping, erotic, likes to lead, most people think they are crazy, remains calm when others panic, cannot sit still, has an all or nothing personality, self promoting, risk taker, brave, likes to be different.
Sevens have problems with anxiety, and develop a pattern of thinking and behaving as a defense against it. We have seen that Fives are fearful and anxious about their ability to cope with the external environment and so retreat from it. Sevens are almost the exact opposite situation: they are fearful and anxious about their ability to cope with their inner environment, i.e., their grief and pain. As a result, they flee outward into the external environment and seek to interact with it sufficiently to avoid dealing with their internal emotional pain.
As enjoyment decreases, average Sevens feel anxious and insecure, leading them to overdo their activities all the more. But as they become hyperactive, average to unhealthy Sevens not only do not enjoy what they do, they become even more anxious and insecure, and are tempted to dissipate themselves even further. 
Average Sevens want instant gratification. They place few limits on themselves and do not want to deny themselves anything. If they see something they want, they must have it. If something occurs to them to do, they must do it right away. If something gives them pleasure, they want more of it immediately. Their appetites are strong, and the lengths to which they go to gratify their desires allow us to characterize Sevens as aggressive personalities. However, since they are also insecure, the picture is mixed: they enlist their aggressive impulses to stave off their anxieties and insecurities. 
When Sevens are healthy, however, they concern themselves with the satisfaction of their genuine needs rather than the gratification of every desire. They are productive, adding to the world instead of merely consuming it. They become accomplished, making the environment yield more of its riches for themselves and for others. They are also unusually happy people because they are able to truly assimilate their experiences, getting in touch with their feelings and with themselves. 

*Why do want to protect the innocent? What do you consider as the "innocent"?*

To me, "innocents" are emotionally vulnerable people. Those who cannot/will not protect themselves. So, animals, children, doormats, etc. People in need of a leader; someone to take the heat and stand up for them.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Sometimes depressed people type as INFP, so I've heard.


I do have depression. I wonder if there's an actual correlation, though?


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

narfae said:


> I do have depression. I wonder if there's an actual correlation, though?


I've seen it posted before and I did test for ENFP once or twice don't know if that validates it lol I'm not really the guy to talk to. How did you type yourself in the first place? I don't think there is such a thing as an 8w7 INFP it just doesnt make sense to me


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Bassmasterzac said:


> I've seen it posted before and I did test for ENFP once or twice (depressed) don't know if that validates it lol I'm not really the guy to talk to. How did you type yourself in the first place? I don't think there is such a thing as an 8w7 INFP it just doesnt make sense to me


Yeah, I'm thinking it's more likely that I am an ENFP or something.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

narfae said:


> @Deus Absconditus
> 
> I was insensitive, self-centered, egotistical (saw others as inferior), etc. I am not sure why. I was even a bully for some time during my life. More toward those I saw as near-equals and wanted to challenge, rather than 'weak' people.


So you challenged others you considered near-equals because you wanted a challenge?



> Good question. I don't know why.  It means giving a shit about other people, which seems important to being a well-developed human being of any type?


Possibly, but humans are so diverse that what constitutes as being well developed differs greatly amongst them, as in what might be a trait of being well developed for one may not necessarily be one for another. I try to avoid using blanket statements when it comes to talking about healthy levels or what makes a person well developed because of the diversity of humans, and also because it essentially creates an external standard to judge others by which goes against the inherent nature of some people, therefore unfairly applying something to them that doesn't necessarily apply to them in that way as an individual. Being well developed is best decided on a case by case basis in my opinion.

I also would like to point out that there is a difference between being magnanimous and caring about others even though they share a strong relation. I would say though that caring for others, or at the least no longer wanting to control others but instead wanting to strengthen or empower others, is a sign of being well developed for an 8.



> I agree, I don't know much about MBTI types. Will get back to you on my relation to the quotes shortly.


Take as much time as needed



> I don't (consciously, at least) desire to control people. I used to, but this is something I have worked on. And, while I can be 'industrious,' I have lazy times also. I'm not as grounded as the descriptions imply, either; meaning, I have some scattered w7 energy. Restlessness.


8w9s are usually more grounded than 8w7s so that would make sense, but you are already aware of that it seems.

Why did you want to control others before? And was it just people in general, or specific peoples/groups of people?



> People of this personality type are essentially concerned that their lives be an exciting adventure. Sevens are future oriented, restless people who are generally convinced that something better is just around the corner. They are quick thinkers who have a great deal of energy and who make lots of plans.
> They often have an entrepreneurial spirit and are able to convey their enthusiasm to those with whom they come in contact. When they are able to focus their talents, they are often highly successful. Focusing does not always come easily for Sevens, however. Their tendency to believe that something better awaits them, makes them reluctant to narrow down their options or to pursue their aims with true devotion.
> A Seven does not worry about consequences, tends to do dangerous things without adequate precautions, always seeking new challenges, unpredictable, lives for pleasure, loves physical exertion, loves to test their strength, more desire than fear, impulsive, enjoys fighting, open to pretty much anything, believes that fun is the most important thing in life, loves to exercise, not opposed to breaking laws, prefers the unfamiliar to the familiar, prefers autonomy, ambitious, uninhibited, likes camping, erotic, likes to lead, most people think they are crazy, remains calm when others panic, cannot sit still, has an all or nothing personality, self promoting, risk taker, brave, likes to be different.
> Sevens have problems with anxiety, and develop a pattern of thinking and behaving as a defense against it. We have seen that Fives are fearful and anxious about their ability to cope with the external environment and so retreat from it. Sevens are almost the exact opposite situation: they are fearful and anxious about their ability to cope with their inner environment, i.e., their grief and pain. As a result, they flee outward into the external environment and seek to interact with it sufficiently to avoid dealing with their internal emotional pain.
> ...


Being an 8w7 with 7 in your tritype would explain why you relate to all of this as second in strength after the enneagram 8 descriptions.

*Why do want to protect the innocent? What do you consider as the "innocent"?*

To me, "innocents" are emotionally vulnerable people. Those who cannot/will not protect themselves. So, animals, children, doormats, etc. People in need of a leader; someone to take the heat and stand up for them.[/QUOTE]

This does correlate with how 8s want to protect those who can't protect themselves, and will stand up for those who can't stand for themselves. 

So far I would say you are an 8, most likely an 8w7. Your tritype seems accurate so far, at least the 8 and 7, I'm not really sure about the 4. What about the 4 do you relate too? 

The next thing really to focus on is what is your MBTI type and/or cognitive functions, because so far I see nothing that resembles INFP in anything you have posted. As someone stated before, and you confirmed by stating your present mental state, you may be disintegrating to 5 due to your depression which is probably why, or atleast of the reason why you think you are an introvert. If you are an ENFP, it would make you an extraverted intuitive dominant (shared with ENTPs), which could also explain why you think you are an introvert because extraverted intuition is the least extraverted of all the extraverted functions, making ENxPs the least extraverted of all the introverts which causes confusion when they first type, depending on what phase they are in and other personality aspects.

So far from everything you have presented I think you are an ENFP 8w7, possibly 7w8 as the runner up. This could be wrong, but its what seems most likely from everything you have displayed and stated.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

narfae said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking it's more likely that I am an ENFP or something.


I'm by no means the most viable source for MBTI because I only learned what was relevant to me, but judging by your warm attitude and your avatar I'd say ENF is a good possibility. might count for something

I like ENFPs they're cool as shit


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

narfae said:


> Is that even possible? I am sure of my Enneagram type, but less so of my MBTI type (even though I always get INFP...).
> 
> I _am_ an exceptionally compassionate 8, and self-aware/moral in a lot of ways? *Shrugs*


it's not impossible that you are *E*NFP, but INFP 8 isn't impossible. do you know your subtype? a Self Preservation NFP would be a pretty rare combo, but ENFP _Social_ 8 actually makes a lot of sense 
http://personalitycafe.com/type-8-f...ocial-eights-according-beatrice-chestnut.html


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Bassmasterzac said:


> I'm by no means the most viable source for MBTI because I only learned what was relevant to me, but judging by your warm attitude and your avatar I'd say ENF is a good possibility. might count for something
> 
> I like ENFPs they're cool as shit


You know, I can relate to ENFPs... only, still not as much of a people person. That could be because I'm in unhealthy state, though, *shrugs* Thanks for your input. ^.^ May I ask what your MBTI is?


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

narfae said:


> You know, I can relate to ENFPs... only, still not as much of a people person. That could be because I'm in unhealthy state, though, *shrugs* Thanks for your input. ^.^ May I ask what your MBTI is?


I can relate to that. I been unhealthy pretty much all my life. When I came out of that state, it was very obvious that I was an extrovert. With that being said, I'm by no means the most extroverted person in the world either as far as talkative goes, I prefer action. 

You know, like Elvis? Little less talk, a little more action? That's the ESTP way of life. erc2:

This is what I will suggest to you. You can go check out the 'What's My Personality Type?" forum and post a questionnaire. There's some people on here that really know their shit with MBTI here. If you want, you can shoot me a PM and I'll try to help you out, but again, I repeat, my knowledge only goes so far.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah for some reason I see it hard for a NF to come off as an 8 enneagram. A lot of the intuitive feelers I know are very emotional people and not prone to rubbing elbows like a 8 would socially.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

*So you challenged others you considered near-equals because you wanted a challenge?*

Yes, or near enough that I wouldn't feel bad fighting them, heheh.  I also bullied my little brother sometimes. Luckily we are good friends now. 

*I also would like to point out that there is a difference between being magnanimous and caring about others even though they share a strong relation. I would say though that caring for others, or at the least no longer wanting to control others but instead wanting to strengthen or empower others, is a sign of being well developed for an 8.*

Yes, wanting to empower others is exactly how I would put it. Like, I'm willing to protect them/assist them for a time... but we all need to learn to take care of ourselves. So my compassion does have limits. I alternate between sympathy and disgust/annoyance when people are being pushovers or allowing them to be under someone's thumb. Like, have you no dignity? I think I've learned to be more understanding overall, though.

*Why did you want to control others before? And was it just people in general, or specific peoples/groups of people?*

Truthfully? I liked being top dog. I liked it when people did what I asked. Something I have stated before is, I don't necessarily need people to like me. All I require is their respect, or we're going to have problems. I am a tiny bit controlling at times still... but when it was brought to my awareness, I tried to change that and have had a lot of success that way. I love my SO, and he deserves to be treated like the equal that he is. Like... I had lots of issues with this. I am a very dominant person in a relationship. It was within the last year or two that I even *noticed* my behavior and started working on it. >.<

Yes, it does sound like I am an ENFP. I wondered about ENFJ, but, upon looking into it, P over J seems right. 

I have a shallow understanding of extroverts/introverts and the MBTI system, it looks like. And, yes, 8w7 sounds right to me. They are the signs I relate to the most by far.  

Thank you for helping me figure out my MBTI type. INFP never did fit right, but I always got it on the tests and didn't know how else to figure out what I actually was. Tests can be rather vague. I was actually typed by @Quang initially, and when I looked into the type, and the rest of the types, it turned out they were dead-on. It's good to know that, from various opinions, it looks like I am an 8w7. My SO says I am, too, and my parents... basically everyone who knows me. *Sheepish* hahaha....

Plus, I would never have guessed that I was an extrovert. I was as a child, that's for sure. But, throughout my childhood, we moved countless times, and eventually I stopped bothering to so much as try to connect with people. Plus, when I am struggling internally, I become reclusive. But, when I'm doing well, I like to go out and do things. Hiking, exploring, going out to restaurants. All the fun stuff. 

*So far I would say you are an 8, most likely an 8w7. Your tritype seems accurate so far, at least the 8 and 7, I'm not really sure about the 4. What about the 4 do you relate too? *

Well, let's see... I am artistic (not arsty fartsy, but you know), I value authenticity/honesty greatly, I have an inner, idealized image of myself that I aspire to, I love nature/beautiful places, I tend to feel like an outsider, and I can be a bit self-absorbed/temperamental at times. That's all I can think of for 4. It's definitely the lowest of the 3 types that I relate to, hence the 874 tritype.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I've always wanted to play with an INFP 8 :kitteh:


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

maenad said:


> Yeah for some reason I see it hard for a NF to come off as an 8 enneagram. A lot of the intuitive feelers I know are very emotional people and not prone to rubbing elbows like a 8 would socially.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's probably uncommon, but not impossible, I'm sure.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

My ex roommate was infp, he was a good guy but when my stuff made our dorm room dirty he had trouble asserting himself but we compromised eventually where we both won. I'd sign the agreement as he helped me with an organization system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Bassmasterzac said:


> I can relate to that. I been unhealthy pretty much all my life. When I came out of that state, it was very obvious that I was an extrovert. With that being said, I'm by no means the most extroverted person in the world either as far as talkative goes, I prefer action.
> 
> You know, like Elvis? Little less talk, a little more action? That's the ESTP way of life. erc2:
> 
> ...


Ooh, that sounds interesting. I'd forgotten about the MBTI forum, duh. Hahaha. 

It's kind of hard to say. I mean, simply put, I think I am an 8 because I relate to nearly all of the stuff in the 8 description; the key aspects, etc. Even "8 as a child." Same goes for type 7 (but as a wing). Plus, I've been typed as such by a few different people. Including my SO, family members, etc. And, more importantly, _I_ think I am one, and I like to think that I know myself best. 

Seriously! I never understand when people want to sit back and dither over something for ages. Isn't that more likely to make them anxious/uncertain? It's best to go with your gut! More enlivening, too, because there's a bit of a risk. Heheh. ^.^


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

maenad said:


> My ex roommate was infp, he was a good guy but when my stuff made our dorm room dirty he had trouble asserting himself but we compromised eventually where we both won. I'd sign the agreement as he helped me with an organization system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, well it's good you worked out a compromise. It's interesting interacting with different types.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Kintsugi said:


> I've always wanted to play with an INFP 8 :kitteh:


Oooooh, I do love to play! ^.^ However, it looks like I may be an ENFP.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

narfae said:


> Oooooh, I do love to play! ^.^ However, it looks like I may be an ENFP.


I'd love to see how the Se-dominant vs xNFP 8 dynamic plays out. Would be intriguing to see what happens.

For science. :3 xD


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> it's not impossible that you are *E*NFP, but INFP 8 isn't impossible. do you know your subtype? a Self Preservation NFP would be a pretty rare combo, but ENFP _Social_ 8 actually makes a lot of sense
> http://personalitycafe.com/type-8-f...ocial-eights-according-beatrice-chestnut.html


I scored almost 50/50 with sx/sp, with sx pulling ahead the last time by a couple of points. I can relate to both, I think. That's according to tests, though, which aren't always the most accurate? Are tests the best way to figure out your subtype?

Yes, it is looking more and more like I am an ENFP. It makes sense, heheh. ^.^


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Kintsugi said:


> I'd love to see how the Se-dominant vs xNFP 8 dynamic plays out. Would be intriguing to see what happens.
> 
> For science. :3 xD


Yes, I must learn more about it. o.o I am lacking in MBTI knowledge!


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

narfae said:


> Yes, I must learn more about it. o.o I am lacking in MBTI knowledge!


Screw MBTI and go straight to Jung, imo.

I also like Socionics (and Beebe's model is quite similar, too).


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Ooh, I'll have to check them out. I haven't been a huge fan of the MBTI thus far either, which is why I don't know about about it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

narfae said:


> I scored almost 50/50 with sx/sp, with sx pulling ahead the last time by a couple of points. I can relate to both, I think. That's according to tests, though, which aren't always the most accurate? Are tests the best way to figure out your subtype?
> 
> Yes, it is looking more and more like I am an ENFP. It makes sense, heheh. ^.^


interesting. based on your pictures and what little I know about your personality, you do _not_ sound Sexual 8 (of course, this is just my impression at the moment, not set in stone). you come off plenty sturdy and confident, but Sexual 8 comes off more, for lack of a better word, "barbarian". they are wild, impulsive, excessively provocative and aggressive, instinct driven, anti-intellectual and prone to delinquent/criminal activity, and, frankly, most of them have a very primitive understanding of morality until they are a lot more mature. justice is a central theme of 8s, but it's only the Social 8 who has a well developed of morality at a younger age unless they have learned it via life experience. young Sexual 8s often have a more, for lack of a better word, "ghetto" sense of morality. "ah HELL nah, he messed with my boyz! I'ma fuck him up!". 

PS: of course, they aren't all bad. Sexual 8s are extremely seductive, great at taking action and one of the most charismatic types on the entire Enneagram (up there with 2s). female examples of Sexual 8 which come to mind are Maleficent, Cruella de Vil, Jillian Michaels and Beatrix Kiddo (Kill Bill). male examples include Donald Trump, Mark Cuban and Charles Manson


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> PS: of course, they aren't all bad. Sexual 8s are extremely seductive, great at taking action and one of the most charismatic types on the entire Enneagram (up there with 2s). female examples of Sexual 8 which come to mind are Maleficent, Cruella de Vil, Jillian Michaels and Beatrix Kiddo (Kill Bill). male examples include Donald Trump, Mark Cuban and Charles Manson


You put "Donald Trump" and the word "seductive" in the same paragraph. I think the universe just shook a bit.

EDIT: Did you feel it again? :th_woot:


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Luke the Turner said:


> You put "Donald Trump" and the word "seductive" in the same paragraph. I think the universe just shook a bit.
> 
> EDIT: Did you feel it again? :th_woot:


But his toupee looks fantastic, don't lie to yourself.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Remcy said:


> But his toupee looks fantastic, don't lie to yourself.


I know.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Luke the Turner said:


> I know.


That's just a brilliant picture.


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm an INFP 8w9 so I'm confused about my MBTI type too. Can you relate?
You are
MUCH more logical
MUCH more physically able
MUCH more unemotional/emotionally repressed
VERY strong Te
believe the bad in everyone
prefer justice over equality
don't get hurt when people hate you/would cause conflict if have to
MUCH more materialistic
...
than an average INFP?
Were you an obvious INFP at first but sort of change out of it and become typeless?
Anyway it's not fair to say INFP can't be 8s. Why do people think it's possible for ISFP, INFJ, INTP, ENFP to be type 8 but not INFP? even the most abstract people have animal instincts deep inside them, throw an INFP out to survive on the street and you'll see how different they will be after a week, perceivers are good adapters afterall.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

lumostartarus said:


> throw an INFP out to survive on the street and you'll see how different they will be after a week, perceivers are good adapters afterall.


True. I lived with my father for a month when I was 7 and pretty much took care of him and his house while there. He looked like a rat in a rat's nest. Not even a fridge in the house. Drunk as a skunk all the fucking time. I'm still an INFP. :wink:

Also, look at Haku from Naruto. He _was_ thrown at the streets, he adapted, became tough as shit and was a pretty healthy, instantly recognizable INFP.










He looked like a girl too.


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

Remcy said:


> But his toupee looks fantastic, don't lie to yourself.


Bahaha!

I've been thinking about it, and I know it's rare, but I actually don't see Fi dominance as being so at odds with type 8. Anyone have any thoughts on it?


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> interesting. based on your pictures and what little I know about your personality, you do _not_ sound Sexual 8 (of course, this is just my impression at the moment, not set in stone). you come off plenty sturdy and confident, but Sexual 8 comes off more, for lack of a better word, "barbarian". they are wild, impulsive, excessively provocative and aggressive, instinct driven, anti-intellectual and prone to delinquent/criminal activity, and, frankly, most of them have a very primitive understanding of morality until they are a lot more mature. justice is a central theme of 8s, but it's only the Social 8 who has a well developed of morality at a younger age unless they have learned it via life experience. young Sexual 8s often have a more, for lack of a better word, "ghetto" sense of morality. "ah HELL nah, he messed with my boyz! I'ma fuck him up!".
> 
> PS: of course, they aren't all bad. Sexual 8s are extremely seductive, great at taking action and one of the most charismatic types on the entire Enneagram (up there with 2s). female examples of Sexual 8 which come to mind are Maleficent, Cruella de Vil, Jillian Michaels and Beatrix Kiddo (Kill Bill). male examples include Donald Trump, Mark Cuban and Charles Manson


Hahahaha! I am a 'heathen' technically, so barbarian sounds fitting. :3 But, my sense of morality is decently developed, I'd say. 

*Reads social 8s description*

Eh... in some ways it sounds like me, in other ways not. I am not a naturally helpful person; that would be my SO, a type 9.  I _am_ a loyal person, and more 'nurturing' than most 8s (mainly toward my kitties on the latter, heheh).

I read up some more on sexual 8, and it does sound like me in more ways... I tested my SO a _lot_ when we first got together, and often doubted whether he could 'handle me.' Turns out, he could. ^.^ 

Self preservation 8 also sounds a great deal like me. I'd say that sx and sp still resonate the most?


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

lumostartarus said:


> I'm an INFP 8w9 so I'm confused about my MBTI type too. Can you relate?
> You are
> MUCH more logical
> MUCH more physically able
> ...


Good point.  I relate somewhat! Sometimes I am not logical. I am moreso than most INFPs, though. I am also materialistic, to an extent. I don't want to horde stuff for the sake of it, but rather accumulate what I want most and leave it at that. Uh, I don't know if I was an obvious INFP or not... I took a few tests and got it a lot, so I figured I was (which was dumb, in retrospect).


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

narfae said:


> I took a few tests and got it a lot, so I figured I was (which was dumb, in retrospect).


Did you relate to the type result's description or just look at the result and instantly label yourself?
Overall it's VERY unlikely for a 8w7 to answer those questions and get INFP, as on many questions if the INFP ticks YES the 8 usually ticks NO, it's just the opposite.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

lumostartarus said:


> Did you relate to the type result's description or just look at the result and instantly label yourself?
> Overall it's VERY unlikely for a 8w7 to answer those questions and get INFP, as on many questions if the INFP ticks YES the 8 usually ticks NO, it's just the opposite.


It looks like I'm an ENFP.  More likely to be an 8, especially an 8w7 (or so I've heard).


----------



## hrchittenden (Jul 16, 2017)

*Hey!*

I just searched for others like me and I'll say that we are exactly the same! I am also an 8w7 and an INFP. I've had questions about this as well, but don't agree that we are in anyway under stress to have this functioning. Would love to hear what else you've learned since posting.


----------



## OdinsVardogr (Mar 21, 2015)

Comedian Russell Brand ENFP 7w8 could be a point of reference. I wonder what circumstances bring about an enneagram 8 in a typed XNFP? Since Russell Brand was involved in drugs early on in life i can imagine that lifestyle sprung some chaotic environments which molded certain behaviours that can be find in 8 (challenger) types.


----------



## INFPX8w7 (Jul 6, 2018)

lumostartarus said:


> I'm an INFP 8w9 so I'm confused about my MBTI type too. Can you relate?
> You are
> MUCH more logical
> MUCH more physically able
> ...


I'm an INFP-A type 8w7 sx/so. INFP 8's are very rare, people always doubt my Enneagram, but the longer that they interact with me...they then try to tell me that I'm not an INFP. I can definitely relate to most of this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## INFPX8w7 (Jul 6, 2018)

Zeus said:


> Yeah for some reason I see it hard for a NF to come off as an 8 enneagram. A lot of the intuitive feelers I know are very emotional people and not prone to rubbing elbows like a 8 would socially.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not that hard, I had a pretty extroverted phase in my early 20's, I'm an INFP-A 8w7. I was also very extroverted as a child, mostly before all of the traumatic years happened. 

I've taken many MBTI and Enneagram test over the past 3 years. The tests were taken on at least 5 different platforms for each type of test.

For me I have a very difficult time trusting people, strangely, it's not that I fear them, I actually fear myself and my ability to resist being excessively violent in response to even the slightest bit of direct aggression.

I'm a very emotional person on the inside, very empathetic to others. Outwardly, I'm not very emotional at all, most people have no idea what I'm thinking or feeling.

As a person, I'm a mixture of opposing extremes of an INFP and a type 8.

It can sometimes cause a lot of inner conflict because of the conflicting motivations and desires. Most of the time they check one another and keep me very balanced. 

I often want to physically harm those that prey on the weak and vunerable, I often try to, help, inspire and motivate the weak and vunerable to defend and protect themselves.

Nothing would or had given me more satisfaction and joy than doing both of these things.

I would honestly describe myself as kind of an anti-ENTJ/ENTP/ESTJ/ESTP. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## INFPX8w7 (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm also an INFP-A 8w7. It's good to meet another. I wonder how similar our experiences might be.


hrchittenden said:


> I just searched for others like me and I'll say that we are exactly the same! I am also an 8w7 and an INFP. I've had questions about this as well, but don't agree that we are in anyway under stress to have this functioning. Would love to hear what else you've learned since posting.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

INFPX8w7 said:


> I'm also an INFP-A 8w7. It's good to meet another. I wonder how similar our experiences might be.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


what is your experience?


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

INFPX8w7 said:


> I had a pretty extroverted phase in my early 20's, I'm an INFP-A 8w7. I was also very extroverted as a child, mostly before all of the traumatic years happened.


sounds tragic



INFPX8w7 said:


> I've taken many MBTI and Enneagram test over the past 3 years. The tests were taken on at least 5 different platforms for each type of test.


what are you looking for? ...to take the test so many times and ways? 



INFPX8w7 said:


> For me I have a very difficult time trusting people, strangely, it's not that I fear them, I actually fear myself and my ability to resist being excessively violent in response to even the slightest bit of direct aggression.


its hard to trust people, when you dont trust yourself. why resist? find out your true nature. 



INFPX8w7 said:


> I'm a very emotional person on the inside, very empathetic to others. Outwardly, I'm not very emotional at all, most people have no idea what I'm thinking or feeling.


thats unusual! typically Fi is more sympathy than empathy (Fe)... also unusual that you arent very emotional... 8's are usually very expressive of emotion as i understand it. 



INFPX8w7 said:


> As a person, I'm a mixture of opposing extremes of an INFP and a type 8.
> 
> It can sometimes cause a lot of inner conflict because of the conflicting motivations and desires. Most of the time they check one another and keep me very balanced.
> 
> I often want to physically harm those that prey on the weak and vunerable, I often try to, help, inspire and motivate the weak and vunerable to defend and protect themselves.


why dont you do what you want? 



INFPX8w7 said:


> Nothing would or had given me more satisfaction and joy than doing both of these things.


but you dont... why?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

INFPX8w7 said:


> I'm an INFP-A type 8w7 sx/so. INFP 8's are very rare, people always doubt my Enneagram, but the longer that they interact with me...they then try to tell me that I'm not an INFP. I can definitely relate to most of this.
> 
> k


Welcome! I'm dating a lady who might be an INFP 8. She is probably 8w9. 

I invite you to visit the 8 section, check out the stickies, and see how you feel!!!


----------



## Jo Parker (Oct 26, 2020)

narfae said:


> Is that even possible? I am sure of my Enneagram type, but less so of my MBTI type (even though I always get INFP...).
> 
> I _am_ an exceptionally compassionate 8, and self-aware/moral in a lot of ways? _Shrugs_





narfae said:


> Is that even possible? I am sure of my Enneagram type, but less so of my MBTI type (even though I always get INFP...).
> 
> I _am_ an exceptionally compassionate 8, and self-aware/moral in a lot of ways? _Shrugs_


Im an INFP 8w7 as well! I took the test multiple times to make sure and it’s dead on lmao


----------



## Saba-baby (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm an INFP with enneagram 8w7 too but also very close second of 5w6. Lol not sure how it happened. I think it's probably because I have learned to find rational explanations behind my emotions. Like I'm very strict about acknowledging what I am feeling and then trying to find the logic behind it.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

infp type 8? eh... not that its not possible but it is extremely unlikely. my hunch is most INFP who think they are type 8 are actually type 4. 

enneagram tests dont mean much. 16p tests are only accurate if the tester is accurate in themselves.


----------



## The obvious coach (Apr 7, 2021)

narfae said:


> I'm probably not an INFP, then. I'm not as into MBTI stuff anyway.


----------



## The obvious coach (Apr 7, 2021)

Hold the phone!
I'm an 8w7 and INFP too and I'm also confused about that. I've tested the same over multiply tests over many years.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

narfae said:


> Is that even possible? I am sure of my Enneagram type, but less so of my MBTI type (even though I always get INFP...).
> 
> I _am_ an exceptionally compassionate 8, and self-aware/moral in a lot of ways? _Shrugs_


Almost impossible. 8 is a veerryy Se type. INFPs are Se blind. You are most likely mistyped as INFP.


----------

